# Installing FreeBSD 8.0 i386



## jewsofeast (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

I have windows7 primary, OpenSolaris 2009.06 primary (takes ages to boot), Ubuntu 10.04 on extended partition and 240GB NTFS data partition. I use GAG boot manager. I wish to install FreeBSD 8.0 alongside Ubuntu on extended partition. If it wont suit, I plan to delete OpenSolaris slice and install FreeBSD there. 

This is my first instance with FreeBSD and I am confused with the installer. In addition, I wish to convert NTFS Data Partition to ZFS Data Partition and access it from all OS on machine. If you can could you please write to me on how to get this thing going.

Best,

David


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2010)

FreeBSD can only be installed on a primary partition.


----------



## jewsofeast (May 14, 2010)

Right, I will delete OpenSolaris slice and install it there. However, I have reached up to deleting the slice; what do I do next.


----------



## fbsd1 (May 17, 2010)

The freebsd sysinstall will give you chance to do that.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 17, 2010)

Today I had problems with sysinstall 
(M == create mount point in the disklabel editor)
(could not...") it said.
in reply to (10G , as? /tmp ) for example.
No time to figure it out (target: sata, v8), so
I "dd if=  of= " etc of a known-good install.  
a "fsck -p" of the result had everything as planned
except for the resulting slice size.
...
Sorry if diverting from the thread, but I am just
hoping if you use sysinstall it works okay.  There
are other ways (fdisk... bsdlabel... newfs ...
sequence) that I only did not use because I use a
custom this-fs-to-that-slice method that has unchanged
since 2004 when I first installed ( 2 of /var, /tmp
and /usr within an extended partition), and I did
not have time to figure out the precise 
bsdlabel editing for the slice size I originally
planned.  (I took up the slack with a gjournal
after the clone by dd'ing)


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

If you are at first "black" screen of sysinstall there are all your slices (partitions) listed in it.

NTFS partition type (sysid)=7; solaris=190(191); extended=15; linux=131; swap=130; freebsd=165.

Highlight solaris partition and then press "D" (to delete) and then press "C" to create. OK with size and OK with type(165). Press Q.
On bootmanager screen choose NONE (option3). On label screen (second black screen) highlight your slice you've just created and press "A" (automatic partitioning). Proceed...

However it's good idea to read this part of Handbook.


----------



## jewsofeast (May 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for writing back. However, I have now removed OpenSolaris and installed Knoppix and Mandriva instead FreeBSD. I will install FreeBSD after a while.

Best,

Jewsofeast


----------

